# STALLION OWNERS!! - I want to see your boys



## countrymini (Jun 12, 2012)

hey all

couple of months ago I aquired this colt/stallion (2.5yrs), who does have good movement, but can't really see his conformation properly as he is a fluffball atm. Previous owner only had fluff photos of him and he's never been clipped. I had planned on breeding him but since I can't see him under his snow gear I'm just wondering if he's good enough.

Anyways, I'm opening this post up for owners to post photos of their breeding stallions in all their winter glory

This is my little man...

"wazza"

New Beginnings Little Warrior, 31"

He has good breeding behind him and also has US bloodlines (grandaddy was imported)

Surviving a paralasys tick at 3 weeks old is his only accomplishment to date lol

/monthly_06_2012/post-44615-0-49895400-1339029226_thumb.jpg


----------



## Jill (Jun 12, 2012)

Great thread!!! ... except I don't have pictures of them in their winter glory! I like sleek photos when it comes to such a big part of our program.

These are our three stallions. We are mighty proud and very in love with each of them. They are each such loving and fun horses to have in our lives!

*Erica's Echos of My Destiny HOF*... Destiny is 33" and smokey silver black. He is a grandson of both Alvadar's Double Destiny and Buck Echo. Destiny's career wins include National Champion, Res. National Grand Champion, and Hall of Fame titles. He has sired some nice foals for us the past few years (all fillies):












*Erica's Gone and DunIT*... "DunIT" is 31" and smokey grey grullo. He is a grandson of both BTU and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, and a great grandson of Egyptian King. DunIT showed very limitely but racked up National Top 10, AMHA Honor Roll and Grand Champion bragging rights. He is a very sharp mover to boot. We just love him, and he is one of the most entertaining horses I've ever known. His offspring all have gotten his gorgeous head and his sense of humor!











*Erica's Can't Take My Eyes Off You*... "Squirt" is under 30" as a senior stallion and is solid black. His breeding is Rowdy with a dash of Buckeroo. To date, he has accumulated 3 National Champion halter titles (Open, Ammy and Futurity), a number of National Top 3 wins, and Championships. We are excited to see what he can produce with our Buckeroo and Rowdy mares.


----------



## MindyLee (Jun 12, 2012)

Heres my 2!

The 1st boy is not considered top quality BUT I still use him on outstanding mares that do a great job cleaning up his foals!

The 2nd boy is my pride n joy! He is very much next to perfect in my eyes!

Heres both winter fuzzy pics and summer pics!


----------



## Lori W (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's one of our stallions, Alvadars FIrst Lieutenant, in his winter fuzzies and sleek and fit at a show. Handsome boy with a true 'look at me' attitude!











And this is our grullo stallion, Dusty Lane Vegas Bet a Buck. I don't have any fuzzy pictures of him, but these pics are straight from the pasture, not brushed or clipped. He his a sweet boy and seems to stamp is get with his beautiful color and disposition.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 12, 2012)

Here's my love



Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 12, 2012)

I dont have fuzzy pics of all of our stallions but here are a couple:

The bay pintaloosa is Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic

The silver bay pintaloosa is Arions Magnium PI

The black near leopard is Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo


----------



## mini horse mania (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is our boy.nostalgias double jeopardy chilling at 17 yrs young..he will have a home for life.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jun 12, 2012)

Here are my boys...

Ericas Rock My World






And Sundance LB Assured (although these pictures do him NO justice...he's SO much more refined in person than these pictures reflect!).











I love both of my boys...they're so sweet but full of it at the same time





Tracy


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have any winter fuzzy pics either. I do need to get busy taking some more photos and loading into photobucket. This first guy is "Lucky Four Sugar Boys Sundowner, her is an AMHA REserve Ch. and AMHR Ch. plus Ch. of Ch. His first two foals were fillies and both are Ch. Working on the others. His pedigree includes three crosses to Gold Melodie Boy, Roan Ranger, NFC Sugar Boy, Boones Buckaroo and my personal fav. Little Kings Blk. VElvet.






This one is River Rose Prince Charming, he is the sire of my driving foals, he carries Dell Terra on both sides and is a stock type but always gives me long legged foals with great hips and shoulders.


----------



## Minimor (Jun 12, 2012)

I do happen to have a fuzzy picture of my three year old stallion, Venture:


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 12, 2012)

Fuzzy photo of SRF Buckshot (when he was learning to drive) and also one of him in the summer for comparison.

ETA: Anyone else notice a lot of the fuzzy photos are driving or ground driving. I think that is super!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 12, 2012)

Wont be letting my mares near the computer, all your handome men will send then into a fit of fainting lol

There are a couple of furrys there that seem to be as hairy as my guy and they look pretty good when clipped so there's hope yet! I should just buy a pair of clippers and put myself out of my mysery haha.

My little guy is 31" and he's a bit of a fatty atm. If you look at him from above he has a barrell belly going on.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 12, 2012)

Some things you might consider short of clipping. Not sure how cold it is where you are, but a good soaking rain (or hose) can wet down the hair and give a good idea of how they will look clipped. It is raining here today and our wet, un-clipped foals look pretty good!

The other thing you can do is take a photo of the furry mini and draw a box around the legs, topline and ground, leaving out the head and neck. I have found that this shape will be close to the shape when the mini is clipped, although for a really short mini, that topline may be a bit inaccurate. If you use our 30" stallion Buckshot above, you can see that this "box" would be close to a square in either the winter or the summer photo. (Ignore the leg he has raised). I want this shape to be a square, or very close to it, rather than a rectangle. And I admit that I love that fuzzy photo of him - he looks like a stuffed toy to me!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 13, 2012)

yeah, its a bit cold to be hosing them atm lol, will try the square option


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 13, 2012)

here is one of my stud Laurel Acres Double Vision Sire Laurel Acres Hello Fire grandsire NFCS Fice & Ice

"Elvis"


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 14, 2012)

I love seeing all your beautiful guys everyone

Our 1st stallion is Triple K Boogies Bow Tie-28.5" Smutty Buckskin (Triple Buckeroo bred)Buckeroo Grandson






not hairy






Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz- 31" Palomino Buckeroo Son - World Top Ten Sr stallion

Fuzzy






clipped and show ready


----------



## Mock2Farms (Jun 14, 2012)

Here are my boys! Ten L's Spirits Afterglow and Ravenwood Medalions Marvelous Secret.

*Spirits photo courtesy of star ridge acres*


----------



## ROWIRA (Jun 14, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> Fuzzy photo of SRF Buckshot (when he was learning to drive) and also one of him in the summer for comparison.
> 
> ETA: Anyone else notice a lot of the fuzzy photos are driving or ground driving. I think that is super!


FUZZY


----------



## Kendra (Jun 15, 2012)

This was the only winter time picture I could find of Valdez! This is this past December. I like the icicles on his whiskers. hehe






And the last time he was at a show, 2 years ago - Grand Champion Senior Stallion & Judges Choice at 21 years young!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is one of my boy Birchwood UK Arabian Sunset in the fuzzies






And a little later in the Summer


----------



## Wings (Jun 17, 2012)

Tinker early winter:




Tinker in summer:




I love seeing the difference!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 17, 2012)

wow he is stunning!


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 17, 2012)

I dont really have any fuzzy pics either....

Here is my old man, Grays Smoke Signal (Bob) He is a son of Shadow Oaks Cock Robin


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is my Jr. stallion who just turned 2 this spring. He is a fewspot Appy- DRK Spotanious Combustion. Both his sire and dam are leopards. I have him bred to four mares this year, so crossing my fingers! He will start his harness training this year too.

As a yearling and then just a couple of terrible pasture pics as a two year old.


----------



## roxy's_mom (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful stallions everyone! There are some I would love to have!

Here's my Jr. stallion, currently 2 years old - Ranch of the Willow's Jesse James - I only have fuzzy fall pictures of him right now, hoping to get some new summer pictures shortly. Jesse is a half brother to RHA Ranger's Absolute owned by a forum member and several other top show horses.

His sire is BSL Rangers Blaze of Glory, sire of many world/national grand/reserve champions, top 10's and international champions - a Roan Ranger grandson, tracing back to GMB 3X.

His dam is a Buck Echo grand daughter and also goes back to Bond, Blue Boy, and Orion.

Here's Jesse:











Becky M.


----------



## jessj (Jun 18, 2012)

This is my boy ICF Ferrari Falabella. He just turned 3yrs. One is from the early spring (so he is still fuzzy!) and the other two are from a couple of weeks ago...all are pasture condition because I am super huge pregnant and technically on bed rest!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jun 18, 2012)

Full YAK mode






And spring FAB stud style!!!


----------



## bunni1900 (Jun 18, 2012)

This is my YEARLING stallion Rivendells Knights Dark Star. I bought him as a weanling and had never seen him clipped. I clipped him this spring and fell head over heels! This photos are without conditioning, sweating or editing! this is him in his winter woolies! 
him clipped 
Saying "hey hey" to the girls 

and showing off!


----------



## SHANA (Jun 20, 2012)

Here are my stallions:

Oneka's Devil After Dark, A/R bay 32"




in winter




in summer

CN Kiss This, A/R, grullo leopard appaloosa, 29.75"






and WHF Captavation's Guardian, ASPC/AMHR bay pinto, 37


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful Boys Everyone, I currently have these Stallions (Two Sr. and a Suckling Colt)

MMMTC Unexpected Ice Storm

2007 AMHA/AMHR/PtHA Smokey Black Pinto 31.5"

Multi Reserve Grand Champion Stallion & Sire to Some Gorgeous Foals










Zephyr Woods Cash Money

2009 AMHA/AMHR Bay Pinto Stallion

Currently Showing with Sunrise Show Horses






and this is Our Jr Stallion Prospect

Desert Realms Uprising

2012 AMHA/AMHR Double Dilute Appy Colt


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is another one of our boys, I finally have a good pic to post with his fuzzy one! Little Kings Remmington, A/R double dilute grandson of Buckeroo.


----------



## whitney (Jun 22, 2012)

This is Kahoka Palomino Emblem






Theres a new kid on the block this is GWF Attitude of a Knight


----------



## minihingstar (Jun 22, 2012)

Here is my 2 years old boy



SLC Blazing Outlaw (he's not so fit for the moment )

Growing out summer coat:






Clipped:


----------



## countrymini (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow minihingstar - what colour do you call him?


----------



## REO (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't have any fuzzy pics of my boys, but wanted to play anyway!

*This is my boy Nort! He's the love of my life!!*










*And here is his son "The Pooka"!!! He's my pride and joy!!*


----------



## minihingstar (Jun 23, 2012)

countrymini said:


> Wow minihingstar - what colour do you call him?


He is bay sabino



Had to test him for allot since he's not the most typical bay one 

In winter coat:


----------



## countrymini (Jun 23, 2012)

REO said:


> *And here is his son "The Pooka"!!! He's my pride and joy!!*


Everytime you post and I see this boy in your avatar I just can't believe his colour. so awesome!



minihingstar said:


> He is bay sabino
> 
> 
> 
> Had to test him for allot since he's not the most typical bay one


pretty unique



How did you get his mane so long at 2years? My stallion is almost 3 and his is still like foal fluff lol.



whitney said:


> This is Kahoka Palomino Emblem


I want one!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 23, 2012)

This is Graham's The Gambler (a very fancy stall picture ...LOL)






This is Graham's Santana


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jun 23, 2012)

Leeana said:


> This is Graham's The Gambler (a very fancy stall picture ...LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE Santana!



REO said:


> I don't have any fuzzy pics of my boys, but wanted to play anyway!
> 
> *This is my boy Nort! He's the love of my life!!*
> 
> ...


I LOOOOVE Your babies!! I would give anything for a mare that looks just like these boys to breed to my Timber Buck!


----------



## Tremor (Jun 23, 2012)

How dare you all!

You're making me wish we still had our stallion. He was such a character.

Here he was in early 2011 before we sold him. I pulled him out of the pasture and clipped his majestic head:






However, I have a son who is JUST like him in every way from the appy spots to his matching blase. Here he is (as a gelding) sporting the same clipped head!:






Would you believe me if I said I had a daughter almost identical as well?






Even if I don't own him anymore I have two gelding sons and three daughters of him to remind me of him everyday and if they don't resemble him physically they resemble him mentally.


----------



## LindaL (Jun 23, 2012)

At the moment, we have 2 stallions (the 2nd one is recent that we got in a bit of a trade)....BOTH are scheduled to be gelded in the next week!! We are no longer breeding so "snip snip"!

The new boy, Royal, is an 8 yr old AMHA/AMHR chestnut Pharaoh g-son. He is 31" and broke to drive. Not sure what our plans are for him yet.

Khan is our 3 yr old ASPC/AMHR black bay J C's Jenga son that we have owned since he was a weanling. He is 34"-35" tall (depending on who measures) and is a National Futurity Champion and National All-Star Champion. I LOVE this horse and did not want to sell him as a stallion. He will become my KICK BUTT show gelding! (I will cry when I geld him, tho!)


----------



## REO (Jun 23, 2012)

Linda, Khan really WILL be a kick butt show gelding!






Leeana love those ponies!





Thanks country mini and Lil timber buck! I love my Pooka!!!


----------



## countrymini (Jun 27, 2012)

targetsmom said:


> Some things you might consider short of clipping. Not sure how cold it is where you are, but a good soaking rain (or hose) can wet down the hair and give a good idea of how they will look clipped. It is raining here today and our wet, un-clipped foals look pretty good!


We are in the middle of flood rain so I took a video of Wazza totally drenched. He STILL looks fat so we might have to switch from lucerne to oaten hay (I'm assuming oaten hay is safe for minis, can somebody let me know if its not).

Anyways here's my quick video, please excuse the poor filming and that massive pole in the road. It was freezing and i'm shaking and didn't want to go out into the rain lol. Also, any conformation critics please feel welcome to have a say, i have really bad barn blindness lol

[/media]


----------



## countrymini (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's a couple more photos of him. First one is when I first got him, when he was even fatter.


----------



## minih (Jun 29, 2012)

These are our two guys, the first one is Curry's Poco Diablo, ASPC/AMHR






and this one is Royal Flash of Fire, ASPC/AMHR


----------

